# Log Emergency Alert Messages



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I just experienced what I think is my first Emergency Alert Message on my Tivo, but I can't be sure because Tivo didn't tell me what happened.

I live in Houston and Tropical Storm Edouard is pushing through. At 12:17PM, both my TVs with cablecards inside Tivo HDs switched channels on their own to The Weather Channel not to see an important update about Tropical Storm Edouard, but a commercial for Carpet Giant. One TV was tuned to channel 311 before the switch, and the other TV was playing back a show that I recorded the night before. I suspect that an "Emergency Alert Message" was sent which Tivo honors, but how do I know? I hope this was an accident and not a marketing ploy to get me to watch more commercials.

I understand that the Tivo has to honor the "Emergency Alert Message", but I'd like to see a log message somewhere from Tivo that it received an official "Emergency Alert Message" with a timestamp and what channel sent it.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

I dont understand why EAS cant be received like Closed Captions. So the TV/DVR whatever stores it as a message, and displays it on the screen. If someone is watching live , it would say "press select" to tune to live tv about this message. If TV is off, or its just recording there is no interruption. The concept of recording an EAS message is totally dumb. Tivo should have a capability to be able to get the message and display it. Similar to how guide plus, weatherstar, and CC works. The display could be used to display weather data.


----------

